# My workout



## armani1072 (Dec 31, 2003)

monday:
chest, thighs, abs

tuesday:
shoulders, calves, forearms, abs

wednesday:
cardio

thursday:
biceps, triceps, abs

friday:
upperback, lowerback, abs

saturday:
cardio

sunday:
cardio

you can also see my entire program at my website:My Webpage


----------



## Nate (Jan 3, 2004)

sweet page, nice routine too.   i can't stand rope extensions( behind the head) for tri's cuz it always mess's up my hair, and i'm a pretty boy so that can't be allowed


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

Kick ass site bro. Only thing I would add to that program is wide grip lat pulls first thing for back day. I think these are the core to building a good, strong, wide back.


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

wide grip lat pulls are my first back workout. it is ther in my website. 


thanks for the input too guys.


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-jsjs24+Jan 2 2004, 08:12 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jsjs24 @ Jan 2 2004, 08:12 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> Kick ass site bro. Only thing I would add to that program is wide grip lat pulls first thing for back day. I think these are the core to building a good, strong, wide back. [/b][/quote]
 This man KNOWS back


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Jan 2 2004, 10:37 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Jan 2 2004, 10:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> wide grip lat pulls are my first back workout. it is ther in my website. 


thanks for the input too guys. [/b][/quote]
 Dumb ass me...lol. I meant to say wide grip pull ups for about 3 or 4 sets of 12-15 reps or as many as you can do.


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

thanks bro i never used to do them cause i was too fat. but i can prolly do a few now. i'll give it a try.


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

<!--QuoteBegin-armani1072+Jan 2 2004, 10:54 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (armani1072 @ Jan 2 2004, 10:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteEBegin--> thanks bro i never used to do them cause i was too fat. but i can prolly do a few now. i'll give it a try.  [/b][/quote]
 You will like them once you get use to them. Just remember to do them first. I can do 15+ of them but if I do them after lat pulls or something.........no way.


----------



## murph0110 (Jan 3, 2004)

I like that you are taking lots of the smaller muscles to failure and you also do forearm exercises...

What do you thinking about training your neck I was gonna include in my next workout?

murph


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 3, 2004)

i have thought about working out my neck. but i will be damned if i do that excersize in the gym lol. 


i think that i am gonna buy one of those head gear things to tie some weight on.


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 8, 2004)

MY GIRL WORKED NECK EARLIER IF U KNOW WHAT I MEAN.


GREAT JOB ARMANI


----------



## armani1072 (Jan 8, 2004)

you're too much myrick. lol


----------

